# Chelmsford, MA to Lexington, MA on Sunday Mornings



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello folks!

My wife just recently opened a cake shop in Chelmsford MA and the cyclist in me found a way to turn this into a bike thing. 

I'm thinking of doing an easy/laid back Sunday morning group ride from shop (Keyks @ 333 Acton Road Chelmsford) to Lexington to Ride Studio Cafe and back. Call it a Coffee-Cake ride hahaha. The total mileage should be around 28-35 miles round trip.

I'm still looking at possible routes. Going through Great Brook is one option and hopefully gearing this ride to beginners, those looking for a recovery ride and those who are just happy to throw their legs over a bike and ride. A possible roll out time is 8:30 am.

Please let me know if you are interested. Looking forward to meeting new riders.

Best,

Joe


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

And those who might want to combine riding with cake-eating?? I'm in Acton.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Indeed!*



cyclesport45 said:


> And those who might want to combine riding with cake-eating?? I'm in Acton.



Hi cyclesport45,

That is a thought . Stuffing those cupcakes in jersey pockets might be a little challenging. I'll let you know more about the ride once I finalize the route. Come by the shop Saturday, I'll be in.

Best,

Joe


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Keep me in the loop also- since I'm east of you, I'd probably meet you in Lexington and ride back with you for my first leg. There _will_ be cake available on the return, right?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Did the Cake Ride happen?? My wife (Century Wife!) loves cake too. . . .


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

No Cake ride yet. I'm eying June 26 as the first ride.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

How dare you mention cakes without telling us about where this shop is.

Do tell!


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Mention Santosjep from RBR and get a 10% discount? :yesnod:


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

orange_julius said:


> How dare you mention cakes without telling us about where this shop is.
> 
> Do tell!


Hi Orange Julius,

It's called Keyks (pronounced as Cakes)

Website (www.Keykgirl.com)
Location: 333 Acton Road, Chelmsford MA (Behind Kate's Corner)

Will you be showing up on your beautiful Nerve?



BostonG said:


> Mention Santosjep from RBR and get a 10% discount? :yesnod:


Not a bad idea BostonG!! Honestly! I'll bring that up with the Keyk girl herself.

Best,

Joe


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

santosjep said:


> Hi Orange Julius,
> 
> It's called Keyks (pronounced as Cakes)
> 
> ...


Actually, the Nerv is dismantled now, but I might show up in my newer Cyfac Gothica ;-).

Thanks for the info, some of the pictures are VERY impressive. How come no cycling-themed examples yet?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey Joe, can you suggest a good way to get up there and back from let's say Strawberry Hill Rd? I am thinking of taking Strawberry Hill, then Pope Rd, then West St, then up Rt 27. 

Which way do you recommend from the shop to Bedford? How is Proctor Rd and Lowell St?


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

orange_julius said:


> Hey Joe, can you suggest a good way to get up there and back from let's say Strawberry Hill Rd? I am thinking of taking Strawberry Hill, then Pope Rd, then West St, then up Rt 27.
> 
> Which way do you recommend from the shop to Bedford? How is Proctor Rd and Lowell St?



Hi Orange_julius,

I do use Lowell road to Proctor from Bedford to get to the shop. It's the quickest way to get from Bedford. For a little longer route, I would use 225 then 27. Great rolling hills on 225.

Joe


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

santosjep said:


> Hi Orange_julius,
> 
> I do use Lowell road to Proctor from Bedford to get to the shop. It's the quickest way to get from Bedford. For a little longer route, I would use 225 then 27. Great rolling hills on 225.
> 
> Joe


ha.....liberal use of the word "rolling" there. I was there towards the end of a century yesterday and some of those hills were downright brutal.

Sorry, don't have anything to add really but will keep an eye on this thread because I'd like to eat some cake, um, I mean join the bike ride.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

santosjep said:


> Hi Orange_julius,
> 
> I do use Lowell road to Proctor from Bedford to get to the shop. It's the quickest way to get from Bedford. For a little longer route, I would use 225 then 27. Great rolling hills on 225.
> 
> Joe


Ladies and Gents, I am happy to report that Keys is really tasty! Stopped by during a ride earlier today and had a delicious Ensaymade, which is like brioche with some cream on top and your choice of bacon, yam, etc. Highly recommended.

Joe, maybe next time I'll meet your Parlee eh?

Cheers!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Cake Ride*

Hello folks!!

Please mark your calendars. Sunday, June 26 will be the first Cake ride. 

We'll roll out from Keyks at 8:30 and probably be at Ride Studio Cafe around 9:45-10:00. Hang out for a bit, have coffee... one of my favorite things in the world. We should be back at Keyks around 12:00-12:30 for well deserved treats .

For those who will join, please send me a PM. We have a small parking lot at the shop. If you'd like to drive to Keyks, please let me know as well. Hope to see you then.

Best,

Joe

When: SUNDAY 8:30 AM roll out
Where: Keyks 333 Acton Road Chelmsford MA
Route Total Distance: 32.7 mi

Google Maps route:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...71.316376&spn=0.139451,0.338173&z=12&lci=bike


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

orange_julius said:


> Ladies and Gents, I am happy to report that Keys is really tasty! Stopped by during a ride earlier today and had a delicious Ensaymade, which is like brioche with some cream on top and your choice of bacon, yam, etc. Highly recommended.
> 
> Joe, maybe next time I'll meet your Parlee eh?
> 
> Cheers!


OJ,

Thanks for stopping by Keyks! I'm glad you liked our Ensaymada. It's one of my favorites too. Rowena showed me the pic of your Cyfac... wow! I'd really like to see it in person. What a beauty. 

Let me know if you can make it on Sunday. I'll be driving over from Waltham. Let me know if you want a ride from lexington or something.

Joe


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

santosjep said:


> OJ,
> 
> Thanks for stopping by Keyks! I'm glad you liked our Ensaymada. It's one of my favorites too. Rowena showed me the pic of your Cyfac... wow! I'd really like to see it in person. What a beauty.
> 
> ...


Hey Joe, I'll try to make it, sounds like a fun + tasty ride. I live in Somerville, so I'll let you whether I decide to HTFU and ride all way from here or to take you up on your nice offer to cut down the total mileage. 

I look forward to seeing you and your Parlee!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Hills...*



Jay Strongbow said:


> ha.....liberal use of the word "rolling" there. I was there towards the end of a century yesterday and some of those hills were downright brutal.
> 
> Sorry, don't have anything to add really but will keep an eye on this thread because I'd like to eat some cake, um, I mean join the bike ride.


Hi Jay,

Haha... Will we see you this weekend? We'll not get to those "rolling" hills . The plan is a friendly Sunday ride. Hope to see you then!

Joe


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Is this the cake that'll be waiting for us at the end??


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Cake ride huge success. Not because Joe and the half dozen or so (we picked up several in Lexington for the return trip) were a great crowd. (But they were).

It was the CAKES!!


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Raincheck. Two extremely late nights of HS reunion revelry did me in, and there just wasn't any way I was getting on a bike this morning......


Seems like there are enough local people to do this again?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

cyclesport45 said:


> Cake ride huge success. Not because Joe and the half dozen or so (we picked up several in Lexington for the return trip) were a great crowd. (But they were).
> 
> It was the CAKES!!


Indeed, it was fun! Next time I'll try to actually ride up from home instead of lugging my bike around in a metal carcass.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*The First Cake Ride*

Awesome ride!

We were plauged with thunderstorms into the weekend but Sunday was a different story. It was sunny and comfortable: the perfect weather for a group ride. After meeting with Orange_Julius, cyclesport45 and a couple other riders at the Keyks bake shop in Chelmsford(most for the very first time)we were able to roll out on time at 8:30. A polite pace of 14-16mph dominated the 18 mile ride through Great Brook Farm and into Bedford. It was just right as we all got to know each other while on 2 wheels.

We reached Ride Studio Cafe a round 9:40ish. If you haven't been there, it's a MUST VISIT place for a cyclist. Great coffee... bikes... friendly atmosphere... what's not to like? Rob at Ride Studio was kind to mention the Cake Ride in their blog/facebook and website giving us a couple more riders. Funny, each of them asked "There's cake at the end, right?" I guess I picked a good name for the ride. Rob, mentioned that there were a few more inquiries regarding the ride which is good news. 

10:00 am marked the 2nd leg (back to Keyks). As we rolled out of Lexington, a couple of wise crackers asked "Joe, where are the hills?" apparently my route needed a little tweaking. Instead of using Lowell road in Concord to West St, we made an impromptu decision to hit Strawberry Hill Rd. I have to admit, it gave the route a mini-spike it needed.

The unanimous reaction was very positive. It was great to meet new people, get a workout, coffee, wholesome banter, friendly competition and to top it all... cake at the end! I'm looking forward to the next Cake ride and enjoyed it immensely myself. It was a fantastic way to spend Sunday morning!

My thanks to Orange_Julius (Julius), cyclesport45 (Rolf), Tim, Jordan, Bob and Matt for making the first Cake ride a success.

Oh guys, by the way, the Keykgirl said going forward; we'll set up the tables and chairs in front of the bakery for us to hang out after the ride. No need to roll to the rear of the building anymore. NICE!

I'm thinking of making this a regular ride for SUNDAY mornings but still debating about July 3. I'll let you know.

Marvin and BostonG.. hope to see you next time.


Best,

Joe

Here are some pics:


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

santosjep said:


> Awesome ride!
> 
> We were plauged with thunderstorms into the weekend but Sunday was a different story. It was sunny and comfortable: the perfect weather for a group ride. After meeting with Orange_Julius, cyclesport45 and a couple other riders at the Keyks bake shop in Chelmsford(most for the very first time)we were able to roll out on time at 8:30. A polite pace of 14-16mph dominated the 18 mile ride through Great Brook Farm and into Bedford. It was just right as we all got to know each other while on 2 wheels.
> 
> ...


Hey Joe - looks like a great time. Sorry I mised it. I have a wife and little one at home so it's hard to get away sometimes. I'm in Brookline, so it would pretty much eat up my whole Sunday. Hard to justify but I may be able to make it some other time. We'll be out of town for the next few weekends though. Hope I can catch up with you guys soon - looks like I missed a good time.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Will there be a Patriotic Cake ride this weekend? Joe?


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*No Cake Ride for July 3*



cyclesport45 said:


> Will there be a Patriotic Cake ride this weekend? Joe?


Hi Rolf!

A lot of folks will be out for the weekend. So, no Cake Ride on the 3rd of July. We'll begin our regular schedule on the 10th of July. Hope to see you and Dianne then. Last Sunday was loads of fun.

Joe


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*We'll make it work!*



BostonG said:


> Hey Joe - looks like a great time. Sorry I mised it. I have a wife and little one at home so it's hard to get away sometimes. I'm in Brookline, so it would pretty much eat up my whole Sunday. Hard to justify but I may be able to make it some other time. We'll be out of town for the next few weekends though. Hope I can catch up with you guys soon - looks like I missed a good time.


HI BostonG! Yeah Sunday was great. I'm looking forward to the next Cake Ride (July 10). Hope you can make it to a few of our rides.

You can have the Mrs and your little one meet you up at Keyks after our ride. There's a few things to keep kids occupied within the Keyks area. One of Keyk's favorite customers (Kathy) owns a stable stable nearby: Flying Changes Stable. My 2 year-old loves hanging out to see the ponies and bunnies. There's also Kimball Farm (Ice Cream) next town. 

Have a great 4th!

Best,

Joe


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*CAKE RIDE is on! (JULY 10, 2011)*

Hi Fellas!

Hope you all had a great long weekend and took advantage of the semi good weather we've had to catch up on some miles. I would like to announce that we will have a CAKE RIDE on Sunday (same time [8:30am] same place [Keyks 333 Acton Rd. Chelmsford MA]).

Tell your friends. Hope to see more of the usual suspects there 

Best,

Joe


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Ride Studio Cafe*

Hi guys!

The Cake Ride is now part of Ride Studio Cafe's weekly rides:
http://ridestudiocafe.com/studio-community/weekly-rides/sundays-1000-am/

Superb!

Joe


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Joe,

I'll meet you in Lexington.

Edit: there _will_ be cake for those of us getting to your place midride, right?


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*July 10, 2011 *

Fruitful ride today! Thanks to fellow RBR guys! cyclesport45, orange_julius and saf-t. You guys made each group ride a lot more fun. What's not to love... bikes, friends, riding, asphalt, coffee and cake.. 


Also, I wanted to add... big ups to RBR guys for the help for the support on this ride. Managing this growing group ride would be fairly difficult without you guys! Super thanks!


Joe


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi guys!

I just bought a 10x8 canopy yesterday to shield us from the sun/rain when hanging at Keyks. 

Orange_Julius: Your Cyfac Gothica will now be safe.

Joe


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

santosjep said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I just bought a 10x8 canopy yesterday to shield us from the sun/rain when hanging at Keyks.
> 
> ...


Great, looking forward to it! I'm out of town for work all of this week, hopefully I will have recovered enough to be able to join this Sunday. Ahmgittinold.


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll check here often, but would like to join up with this ride soon. Sounds like a great time!!!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Looking forward to having you...*



takl23 said:


> I'll check here often, but would like to join up with this ride soon. Sounds like a great time!!!


Hi Takl23,

We've been on our 3rd ride so far. It truly is fun to ride with a great group of people. Of course the coffee, cake and conversations makes it even a better ride.

Best,

Joe/Jep


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Mid-ride Oasis... RSC*

Here's a shot of this week's Cake Ride in the place where Dave (in blue) "Died and gone to heaven..." Coffee and bikes... 'cmon... it ain't rocket science. Of course this is heaven.. 

Next week, we'll start a new thread dedicated to the Cake Ride. I hope there are a few more RBR members in the area would join our friendly jaunt through the roads of suburban Boston.

Hey SAF-T and Centurywife... we'll see you both next week.

Best,

Joe/Jep


----------



## tabavelo (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys - Jordan here - so bummed I missed the ride. The missus and I had to finish basement and bathroom renovations before the refinancing appraisal on Monday. Looking forward to rolling out with you this Sunday with new brake and shifter cables on the Orbea!


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll be there............


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

Good chance I'll be there as well.

Tim


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*See you Sunday!*



saf-t said:


> I'll be there............


Nice! Hope you had a good trip back to Boston. See you on Sunday!



takl23 said:


> Good chance I'll be there as well.
> 
> Tim


Great Tim! See you then!

Best,

Joe


----------

